# disbudding scab popped off



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

my three week old boy was disbudded when he was maybe 5 days old and the buds were okay but the other day they seemed to have gotten knocked (they bled a little and there was some pus) so i have been spraying them with Centrigen (purple antibacterial stuff) and oh my gosh,i came home this afternoon from school and found one had just come off! it looks gross, a raw pink and slimy looking patch, so I sprayed it again to prevent it getting infected or anything

Is there anything wrong with this?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's perfectly ok for the scabs to come off...a little pink underneath goes away pretty fast. But, there shouldn't be any puss? Is it swollen? Hot? If it's infected I would consider an antibiotic, and give her a cd/t shot (maybe the tetnus toxoid?). Someone else will have an opinion soon.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It's not puss-y anymore, I don't think. I only oozed a bit of pus and blood the other day, I think it cleared up though? I hope so. 
My poor josh seems to have so many little problems and little thom is just so robust and healthy compared to him. I feel like a bad goat mum D:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the one that had the pus? The other one sounds normal.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can post some progressional pics

This was when they were relatively normal








This was when I found the pus. You can see it oozing out on the left, and the stuff on the right looked like a weird chunk of half dried blood








The same day, blood made it go pink 








Couple of days later. The one on the left there looked weird but not puss-y and the left was just scabby 








Today when I came home








A little while later after I sprayed it. 








Sorry for the poor quality of pics, it's so hard to keep them still long enough


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

They look normal. I'd leave them alone unless flies are an issue. If so, put some SWAT on them. Have they had tetanus shots?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Alyssa they look fine. But really I want to comment on how wonderful they are! How is mama goathood?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the others.....they look good. I always spray Scarlex on mine and it works fine for me.


----------



## goat_shower_4-H (Jun 2, 2013)

The purple stuff is great to out on any wound. But we never disbudding that early! It will just make him stress. We disbudding at about 2-3 weeks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks fine. The pink skin your seeing is new skin healing the area. Totally normal.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for easing my worries guys. It just looked so sore and nasty and I wasn't sure was a disbudding scab looked like! 
Goat mamahood is a little tiring but I love my babies (most days  ) it's almost like having a human child because I always have to think about being home in time to feed them 
I was fairly sure disbudding within a week of birth was fairly standard practise, and I don't see why it would be more or less stress than doing it later.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and sorry I forgot to answer RE their shots.
The friend I bought them off is giving them their shots hopefully next week along with their bands, but I'm not sure which shots. I just trust she knows what she's doing because she has her own dairies


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

It depends on your goats and how fast their horns grow. If I waited two weeks on my Toggs their horns would be two inches long. 5 days for me.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

elchivito said:


> It depends on your goats and how fast their horns grow. If I waited two weeks on my Toggs their horns would be two inches long. 5 days for me.


:thumbup: At least with Nigies I've always heard "when you can start to feel the nubs, be it a day old or later". I haven't yet had to dis-bud at a day old, and hope I never have to...


----------

